# I have names already



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a boy name and a girl name already and I don't even know if I am getting a pup yet for sure! 

The names are a secret though! Sorry! 

I am open for suggestions for second names through.. Lola is Lola Bear, my lovely girl cat is Meg-Star and my lovely boy cat Charlie was Charlie Darwin (RIP). So I like a cute middle name.. 

:twothumbs:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ruth is this one of her current puppies??? 

Could you have a new puppy within weeks???!!! 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I have a boy name and a girl name already and I don't even know if I am getting a pup yet for sure!
> 
> The names are a secret though! Sorry!
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure you will be getting a puppy and I'm thrilled. I say get a boy.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No I am yet to hear.. I would rather wait for the next litter! Have to schedule time off work etc.. I would take one in a flash but have to put my sensible head on! Boring.. Hehe.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes they are scrumptious though aren't they...and you can see 'Tinman's' pup on here too when she comes home 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous.. Thanks to Karen Wilfiboy, it's just the sort of breeder I was looking for. I hope it all goes to plan. I might be the next Florida Cockapoo.. Hehehehe! Waiting!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Ruth you may be ahead of me. We hope to pick our pup out in end of July/Aug.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No Kim. You're definitely ahead I think.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> No Kim. You're definitely ahead I think.


You are on number two so I think technically speaking you are ahead.  I think I am more excited about your second poo than I was mine. Did I miss what *** you are getting? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> You are on number two so I think technically speaking you are ahead.  I think I am more excited about your second poo than I was mine. Did I miss what *** you are getting?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Donna!

I was all set for a girl but I think I want a little boy! All the little boys are melting my heart.. So I think it's going to be a boy if I get the choice! Xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Donna!
> 
> I was all set for a girl but I think I want a little boy! All the little boys are melting my heart.. So I think it's going to be a boy if I get the choice! Xx


I agree. Boys are wonderful  Red? I'm so excited. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I love boys too! But girl are equally cute  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Ruth, if you have a name, then your definitely getting a pup, that's what happened to me. I decided on a girl ruby - which had to be a red girl of course, she comes home next week - I'm so excited (& a bit worried!!)
As you have a boy & girls name - I se a future for you with 3 'poos!!
If you have the names you may as well use them up!!
What kind of poo are you thinking of??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Tracy, keep up .... She wants your Ruby..... She's contacted Christine so could end up with one of Ruby's future siblings presuming her mummy will be having future litters xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey tell Christine I'm eagerly awaiting her response!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh - sorry!!!! Ha - not been on for a couple of days!!! - Christine is fab, and she is great with the pups, they're bathed, chipped, clipped and everything before they come to you.
You will have to harass Christine like I did..... The litter ruby is from wasn't even advertised, all spoken for. I had my ruby on order - even before conception!! Because i missed out on my first choice of a black boy of hers before christmas (i got my black boy, ralph as you know -who we love dearly, from another breeder in malpas) You get to meet all her dogs, all 9!! Poodles, spaniels and a dog de Bordeaux! She has a lovely clean family home where they are reared. 
All her pups are beautiful, and Christine is so helpful and lovely to speak to.
Looks like you will be coming over Ruth..... For a charmilla Cockapoo!!
It would be lovely to be in contact with one of Ruby's brothers or sisters! 
My advice is not just email Christine, speak to her on the phone and make sure your name is down - they are in big demand! 
I will mention you when I pick up ruby - and I'll put more pics up when she's here - to tempt you more! Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ruth, what an exciting development! No TT now then? Good choice with a beautiful Red, will compliment Lola nicely. Can't wait to see him/her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruth this is no fun .. tell us your short list of names  please, pretty please ..

No point me giving you ideas, firstly I am terrible at naming dogs (and kids lol). and I tend to stick to sweet food names for the dogs (not the kids)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok JoJo.. I will tell you.. But if anyone steals my name, I will hold you responsible. 

Below are the short lists depending on ***... It's one of these!

Girl

Evie
Sadie
Polly
Penny
Erin
Olive
Lexi
Sasha
Tess
Scarlet

Boys

Henry
Freddie
Bailey
Finn
Brody
Alfie
Flynn
Felix
Seb
Toby
Teddy
Rupert


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh - sorry!!!! Ha - not been on for a couple of days!!! - Christine is fab, and she is great with the pups, they're bathed, chipped, clipped and everything before they come to you.
> You will have to harass Christine like I did..... The litter ruby is from wasn't even advertised, all spoken for. I had my ruby on order - even before conception!! Because i missed out on my first choice of a black boy of hers before christmas (i got my black boy, ralph as you know -who we love dearly, from another breeder in malpas) You get to meet all her dogs, all 9!! Poodles, spaniels and a dog de Bordeaux! She has a lovely clean family home where they are reared.
> All her pups are beautiful, and Christine is so helpful and lovely to speak to.
> Looks like you will be coming over Ruth..... For a charmilla Cockapoo!!
> ...



Yes please please do xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you will make a great mommy to another dog so doesn't matter what the name is But do let us know in on the secret


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lola and Lexi sounds really good. I wanted Teddy for a boy. Can't wait for you to get your new baby. Lola is going to be a great big sissy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you Donna! Oh the decisions! Lol. Lola will love being a big sister.. I have phoned and left a voicemail with the breeder so express interest again. Hopefully she will get back to me!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> I think you will make a great mommy to another dog so doesn't matter what the name is But do let us know in on the secret


The name I eventually choose can be a surprise for you all! Maybe you can all have a competition to see who gets it right! The winner can be the godmother! Haha.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I wold love to be a godmother  

So my guess is Lola and Scarlet or my second guess is Lola & Lexi ...

I hope I win, as I would be a very good cockapoo godmother


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Names: for a girl - it's got to be Scarlett if you want a red.... Or maybe amber or Rosie??
For a boy - there is only one.... Teddy - Red Ted!! 
You know your going to get one!!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I am getting one!! Just need the woman in the know to contact me back!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I wold love to be a godmother
> 
> So my guess is Lola and Scarlet or my second guess is Lola & Lexi ...
> 
> I hope I win, as I would be a very good cockapoo godmother


You didn't guess boys names JoJo!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Ruby and her brothers and sisters must be keeping Chrstine very very busy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I think Ruby and her brothers and sisters must keeping Chrstine very very busy


Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh is that a clue? Are you going for a red boy? I could see you with two girls thats why I only picked girly names .. 

Ok Red Rupert .. or Toby Poo Two  

I am so keen to be a godmother .. shall I make a puppy tug toy, just in case I win lol ..

This is good fun .. we need more threads like this


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think you will make a great godmother


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The waiting is agony haha, from conception to pregnancy to birth to home coming...... 
It's all the fun of been an expectant puppy mummy (& big sis Lola)
The waiting game is on!! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lol am I getting close  or shall I keep guessing .. 

Hey you know I am not good with naming dogs .. hey I would call a Red dog Rhubard .. but cant see me ever getting or naming a red dog.


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Arrrrrrgggghhgg Ruth are you getting another puppy!!! Where from? Is it a breeder in Northern Ireland?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> lol am I getting close  or shall I keep guessing ..
> 
> Hey you know I am not good with naming dogs .. hey I would call a Red dog Rhubard .. but cant see me ever getting or naming a red dog.


Hmmm slightly close! You could guess a few more! 

No reds for you?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mclisa said:


> Arrrrrrgggghhgg Ruth are you getting another puppy!!! Where from? Is it a breeder in Northern Ireland?


No not a breeder in Northern Ireland. However one has turned up here. Her name is Esther. She breeds F2's. I am looking for American toy red so it's the mainland for me this time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

my guess is Henry. My beauty is turning color. she is less red. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Red Fred  

or Red Seb ... oh I will get there in the end lol ...

I can't see myself with a red plus I am quite fussy about the breeding. I love all cockapoo colours, but I prefer other coat colours over red .. just personal choice. I still adore the black cockapoos


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> my guess is Henry. My beauty is turning color. she is less red.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ooooh. Henry? Hmmmmm..

Willow is beautiful. So what if she's having a lighter moment!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Red Fred
> 
> or Red Seb ... oh I will get there in the end lol ...
> 
> I can't see myself with a red plus I am quite fussy about the breeding. I love all cockapoo colours, but I prefer other coat colours over red .. just personal choice. I still adore the black cockapoos


It's funny where the preferences lie with everyone. Black wouldn't be my preference. Maybe it's the irish in me! Red hair.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No way .. Donna I think you may be a good mother, congrats .. oh poo, I will have to settle for Auntie JoJo .. ha ha ha ..

Giggling here


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I adore a black or choc poo    funny hey .. easy to clean after a dog walk too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Not showing dirt is the exact reason I got a black Ralph & not a cream or apricot!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No.... No one has guessed correctly yet!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonder if anyone breeds green cockapoos? Today my choccie smoothie is covered in grass and moss.. Argh.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beats fox poo like my stinky dog rolled in, in the field on on Monday - he had 3 shampoos and has never felt & smelt so good!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Awh that's fab Ruth! Just saw the post from Esther and I dropped her an email, we're not really in a position to get another poo just yet but I asked her to keep us in mind in the future!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I reckon you will have a puppy before long, sometimes stars just align!!

If Lola had been a boy she was going to be called Monty. Still love that name!

Going down the boy line - and thinking that he could be a sibling of Ruby - you could call him Reuben, reubs for short!! 

And if you get a girl what about Rosie? 

Keep us posted xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Ooooh. Henry? Hmmmmm..
> 
> Willow is beautiful. So what if she's having a lighter moment!


I think it's beautiful. I love watching the coats change. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo I will be Lola's Godmother and you can be "Alfie's?" "Brody's" 
Does this mean we get to visit?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love the choccy's as well, as for boys names had a dog at the groomers called Gilbert, thought that was really cute. but must admit like the names like Monty, Bertie, Alfie etc.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nadine, I would love Rosie but my friend had twins and one is called Rose! Reuben is a nice name.. I like it! You didn't like any of my names then?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I knew a wonderful red merle Australian Cattle Dog called Tomato


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I knew a wonderful red merle Australian Cattle Dog called Tomato


Love that! JoJo might like that.. Lol!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah, I confess I skimmed through the earlier posts and missed your list - whoops! I feel like I just got caught cheating at school!! 

I love your list of names! From it I would choose Bailey for a boy and Sacha for a girl, obviously!! My Sacha met a dog called Sacha at the park a few weeks ago and thought it was the funniest thing ever! Now we know a collie called Sacha and a Cockapoo called Skye - they are both happy!! 

Sitting in the garden enjoying the sunshine and painting my nails whilst the girls water the plants and Lola chews on a stick. Heaven!

N xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Ah, I confess I skimmed through the earlier posts and missed your list - whoops! I feel like I just got caught cheating at school!!
> 
> I love your list of names! From it I would choose Bailey for a boy and Sacha for a girl, obviously!! My Sacha met a dog called Sacha at the park a few weeks ago and thought it was the funniest thing ever! Now we know a collie called Sacha and a Cockapoo called Skye - they are both happy!!
> 
> ...


Sounds bliss!our garden is gettin landcaped at the minute so it's a mess! Today has been beautiful here too but we decided to go out for tea! Just home and probably a bit tipsy. Early to be home, but I'm getting old! Lol!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok ..from your list I would choose 

Girl - Scarlet 

Boy - Finn, Flynn or Alfie 

So Much excitement Ruth :jumping::jumping::jumping:

Have you heard back from Christine yet....I would keep trying via phone (as I'm sure you will be) 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not heard from Christine. Have left two emails!! And two voicemails!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> JoJo I will be Lola's Godmother and you can be "Alfie's?" "Brody's"
> Does this mean we get to visit?


That’s a deal .. I just want to be a godmother really .. yes we should get photos regularly and we have to buy a gift lol 




RuthMill said:


> Love that! JoJo might like that.. Lol!


No Tomato is not sweet enough for me lol ..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Not heard from Christine. Have left two emails!! And two voicemails!!


Is this the breeder Ruth? Do you know her? Are the puppies born? sorry a *dog*mother has to ask lots of questions ha ha ha.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol. Dogmother! Great. 

Yeh. That's the breeder. She is a very busy lady. I'm hoping to get my named down for a future litter. Don't mind waiting. Can't seem to get her though.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh so no puppy yet then ... are you hoping for a puppy from two red parents? 

The dogmother lol, sorry got my silly head on.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinmans new addition Ruby is from current litter. I'm hoping for the next litter. Very good breeder, recommended by a few of the girls on here. Wilf's mum Karen is going robe the surrogate mum for me if needs be lol!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I could give you her direct email but not sure if you'd come across as a stalker... What do you think x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol.. I will call again tomorrow then we will try the next attack plan... Lol!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this Christine at Charmilla? If so we got Billy from her nearly 2 years ago and I cannot recommend her highly enough x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes it is! How on earth did you manage to contact her? I'm having trouble.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ruth perhaps she's just really busy with the current littler and keeping their owners updated with emails, pics etc. 

When I contacted her, she emailed back within 24 hrs.

It is very frustrating I know, but I'm sure she will get back to you and it will be a year or so b4 the next litter? I totally understand you want your name down NOW Though  

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ruth perhaps she's just really busy with the current littler and keeping their owners updated with emails, pics etc.
> 
> When I contacted her, she emailed back within 24 hrs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi,

I know I am probably being impatient! I am eager to get my interest noted with her though. Also looking forward to having a chat with her about my future baby. More than happy to wait as long as it takes. It's very exciting and something to look forward to. Did you use her website to email her or her private email? Xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It would just have been the website that I contacted her on, this was back in feb time as she said to contact her at the end of March, when the litter were due (Ruby's litter). 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh. Imagine if you were getting one of those littles pups. Maybe next year!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm sticking with one ... For now !!! 😊

xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

You are better to email her or give her a ring. She is lovely and loves to chat about cockapoo's. I have emailed her often with little updates about Billy and she always replies. She also makes you very welcome at her home. Good luck!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Ps. I would defo go back for a second poo from her, Billy has a wonderful personality and temperament. 2nd poo - will I? Should I? !!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooohhh I think I've started something here!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Ruth - try her mobile & landline, both numbers are on the website.
As you know I'll be seeing her on Saturday.... Ruby day!!
I will mention your eagerness to get your name down for future litters xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go for the landline Ruth.... When I saw Wilfs litter advertised you had to send an email via the site ( not her site) ... It had her name and area so I looked up the phone number and rang her she must have thought I was crazy


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Go for the landline Ruth.... When I saw Wilfs litter advertised you had to send an email via the site ( not her site) ... It had her name and area so I looked up the phone number and rang her she must have thought I was crazy


you mean you're not Karen...I'm be sorely disappointed if you're not :laugh:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> you mean you're not Karen...I'm be sorely disappointed if you're not :laugh:


Yes me too... PLEASE Karen get one... You know you want to   

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hi Ruth - try her mobile & landline, both numbers are on the website.
> As you know I'll be seeing her on Saturday.... Ruby day!!
> I will mention your eagerness to get your name down for future litters xx


We'll all be ready and waiting for Ruby photos and updates...no pressure!!!  

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Will definitely try the landline tomorrow!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha - well I have managed to put pictures on here now, so I should be able to put some on.
I'm worried how Ralph will be with her, but he plays wonderfully nice with my friends 4 month old female poo - allowing her to get the better of him, he does of course let her know he is the biggest! 
It would be fab if Ruth gets a ruby sibling and to keep in contact x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope so!


----------

